# لاتفووتكم بضاااعتي بالطلب



## ام رفوني (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيفكم ان شاءالله بخيرر
اليوم جايبه لكم بضااعتي واتمنئ تعجبكم
طبعااا
الأسعار ثابته نرجو عدم الأحراج 
مدة وصول الغرض من تاريخ دفعك للمبلغ كامل تتراوح بين 15 الا 20 يوم كحد اقصى ان شاء الله 
نحن نتكفل بشحنها من الخارج اما الشحن الداخلي تتكفل فيه الزبونه بواسطة فيديكس 120 ريال او الزاجل من 10 الى 25 ريال او
البريد الممتاز على حسب الوزن 
مهمتنا تنتهي بعد ان نبلغكم برقم بوليصة شحنتكم ولكن يهمنا رايكم بعد وصولها 

رضااااكم غاايتناااا
السعررر 190 ريااال
يوجد منه الون العنابي






السعر180
يوجد منه الون الرمادي الفاتح





السعر70





يوجد منه الون الرمادي السعر 90 





السعر60





الووانه





السعر 120





السعر 160





السعر 120










السعر 120





السعر 160










السعر 200 يوجد منه الوان الاحمر والابيض والرمادي





الجاكيت فيه منه عدة الوان الاسود والاخضر والكموني والازرق

السعرر 220





السعر220





الشنط

سعرها 150
يوجد منه الون الاسوود











يوجد منها 3 الوان الابيض والاحمر وهاذا الوون سعرهاا 250





يوجد منها الون الاسوود والبني سعرهااا 200





سعرهااا 180





يوجد منها الون البني
سعرهااا 150 ريااال


----------



## ام رفوني (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاتفووتكم بضاااعتي بالطلب*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاتفووتكم بضاااعتي بالطلب*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## ام رفوني (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاتفووتكم بضاااعتي بالطلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ام رفوني (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاتفووتكم بضاااعتي بالطلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------

